# Anyone own Patagonia Middle Fork Waders?



## ElliottAugust (Apr 20, 2020)

I was browsing online and saw these waders on sale and was wondering if anyone who owns a pair would have any input. Currently I own a pair of Simms G3 which are awesome but for warmer weather and travel they are not the most ideal. I understand they are not going to be as durable as my Simms but would like to know how well they are constructed. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ElliottAugust (Apr 20, 2020)

ElliottAugust said:


> I was browsing online and saw these waders on sale and was wondering if anyonhttps://discord.software/ https://omegle.onl/ vsharee who owns a pair would have any input. Currently I own a pair of Simms G3 which are awesome but for warmer weather and travel they are not the most ideal. I understand they are not going to be as durable as my Simms but would like to know how well they are constructed. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


issue got solved!!


----------



## pinknemo13 (May 5, 2020)

ElliottAugust said:


> I was browsing online and saw these waders on sale and was wondering if anyone who owns a pair would have any input. Currently I own a pair of Simms G3 which are awesome but for warmer movies weather and travel they are not the most ideal. I understand they are not going to be as durable as my Simms but would like to know how well they are constructed. apps Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


Thank you so much finally problem is fixed


----------



## Bucher (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi,

Middle Forks are pretty much durable I should say. I also have them as a back up + a pair of Skeenas for my trips to Alaska and in PA.


----------

